# Robin Van Persie skinny?



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm around the same weight/height ratio as Van Persie...not much shorter or lighter

Anyway, I really feel skinny as nowt most of time....

Yet I look at Van Persie on the football pitch and he's a strong player and doesn't look like a weed

Obviously as far as bodybuilders go he is tiny but as an average dude would you say he is 'skinny' 'thin' etc...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i would say he is.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont know who he is not knowing a thing about football lol pic?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

he has a tight little ass on him


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea mate slim/athletic


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

He is quite a powerful strong player though?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> he has a tight little ass on him


You meant his bird right


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

yes mate, skinny.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

****nal, scum of the earth :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

slimcut said:


> He is quite a powerful strong player though?


yeh but most footballers are slender, its not hard to look powerful against the majority of them


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

slimcut said:


> You meant his bird right


I'd hit them both:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weighs in at 71kg apparantly - 6ft 2


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> weighs in at 71kg apparantly - 6ft 2


doubt it more like 6ft.... 6'1 with shoes maybe

works out only like 11 stone though

yeh footballers arent the biggest dudes but tbh there are some beastly defenders out there...micha richards but hes a bit off a short ass, ledley king.....but sol campbell back in the day....all the black ones lol??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

slimcut said:


> doubt it more like 6ft.... 6'1 with shoes maybe
> 
> works out only like 11 stone though
> 
> yeh footballers arent the biggest dudes but tbh there are some beastly defenders out there...micha richards but hes a bit off a short ass, ledley king.....but sol campbell back in the day....all the black ones lol??


blame wiki for that then mate :laugh:

lucky buggers got good genes


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh ffs,seen more meat on a butchers pencil,he's a strip of wind lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO, 11 stone at 6 foot something...yes he is skinny.

If you want to see a footballer with a physique, check out Ade Akinbiyi...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh hes pretty big

micah ricahrds aint so bad too










But what I mean is van persie a skinny guy? men would say yes but I bet a lot off woman would say hes kinda fit and muscly


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

slimcut said:


> Yeh hes pretty big
> 
> micah ricahrds aint so bad too
> 
> *But what I mean is van persie a skinny guy? men would say yes but I bet a lot off woman would say hes kinda fit and muscly*


thats because most women are used to the way the average guy in the street looks ie skinny with a pot belly,its not hard to look muscular compared to that lol


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> thats because most women are used to the way the average guy in the street looks ie skinny with a pot belly,its not hard to look muscular compared to that lol


yeh so in the 'real world' someone like van persie is a fit muscular strong guy

Whereas in the world of bodybuilding he is a skinny little runt

would most agree with this?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

slimcut said:


> yeh so in the 'real world' someone like van persie is a fit *muscular strong guy*
> 
> Whereas in the world of bodybuilding he is a skinny little runt
> 
> would most agree with this?


i wouldnt go that far mate...either way hes skinny

i'm like 12st 4/5 at 6' 2" (see profile pic if you want, lighting plays a little part in it though :tongue: ) and consider myself annoyingly skinny, as i'm sure alot of people do, even outside the bb'ing world...mum says "your nicely toned"...ffs, i dont want to hear that! :laugh:

so in a nutshell...no i wouldnt agree...he, like me, is skinny put in any situation


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

thats what Im saying dude

Im like the same stats as him and I feel so annoyingly skinny and thin especially as I have a unproporetnially big head and skinny limbs IMO yet I had girls say ooh eww you all muscly and why do weights I wouldnt you to get any bigger etc...

But anyway this guy is a world class top striker and he's basically like me...when i play 5's I get kicked about by bigger guys a lot..I sont even bother with 11's..I coudlnt even imagine playing against the worlds best...not just ability wise..but physique wise

then again look at other players like mordic, messi aint so big, maradonna, aimar, rosciky etc..etc...


----------

